# Charging Solutions for Apple Devices



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

As I juggle all these cables, I know there must be a better way. I have a new Apple Watch, an iPad Pro 10.5 inch, and an iPhone (still using 8 Plus for now). Is there some convenient way I can charge those (or at least some of those) without juggling cables?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Have you cleaned out the charging ports of your apple devices. Use a can of compressed air to blow out the charging ports. Then check cables.

There are some after market charging stations that are 4 in 1 device ready. My family uses this one and seems to work just fine. All though ours is white.

They (the family) uses the wireless the most on that unit. Any Apple phone with a glass back will charge.

https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Cha...=bixme+charging+station&qid=1598369989&sr=8-2


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My daughter and son-in-law also use that or a very similar charging station.


----------



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

Very helpful information. Looks like I need a new iPhone (doesn’t work with 7 Plus)...I’ve been putting it off, but need new one. Also, looks like iPad always needs to be separately charged. Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

bkford said:


> Looks like I need a new iPhone (doesn't work with 7 Plus).


Yes and no. It will work with the charging ports but not on the wireless. I have my iphone 6 charging on it right now.


----------



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

Okay, so this answer highlights my need for a better understanding. In my mind, “wireless” means you don’t ”plug it in” to anything. And yet on this device recommended by the first response here (amazon link), I see that some of the devices actually connect to the “wireless” charging pad, in my words, by “plugging in.” I was thinking there would be a device where nothing would “plug in” except the charging unit itself. I am so confused.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

It does both....wireless and wired...akd lighting ports. 

You plug the unit in to the wall power outlet. Then on the unit has a few physical charging ports..Where you insert a device with a lighting port on it....ie 6, 6S and 7. Then in the middle is the wireless charging pad...where you lay down your 8, 8S, 10 and 11 on the pad and charge wirelessly. Also you can charge the 8 -11 on the ports as well. It's universal in that respect.

Did you even read the info and look at the pictures......it's pretty much self explanatory. My iphone 6 is using the physical charging port (same as if I was using my cable) as it and your 7 doesn't have a glass back. Only 8's and up can use the wireless charging pad of unit. My kids use the wireless charging with their iphone 11 and 11 Pro. 

I don't know what else to tell you or how to explain it to you.


----------



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> It does both....wireless and wired...akd lighting ports.
> 
> You plug the unit in to the wall power outlet. Then on the unit has a few physical charging ports..Where you insert a device with a lighting port on it....ie 6, 6S and 7. Then in the middle is the wireless charging pad...where you lay down your 8, 8S, 10 and 11 on the pad and charge wirelessly. Also you can charge the 8 -11 on the ports as well. It's universal in that respect.
> 
> ...


Yes, as a matter of fact I did read the description and look at the pictures. Sorry for frustrating you. My master's degree in education and my years of experience as an employee of IBM and a school district technology coordinator still left me wondering about something called a "wireless" charger, when it didn't seem to me to be completely "wireless." Again, sorry for frustrating you. Your latest explanation was helpful.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

So how to you explain a wireless router.. It still has to be plugged in but yet has wireless capabilities.


----------



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> So how to you explain a wireless router.. It still has to be plugged in but yet has wireless capabilities.


Of course. I totally knew the charging device itself would require connection to electricity. That wasn't my question. My question was related to how the devices would be charged when placed on the unit. I was questioning the lightning Connections, and not thinking of those as "wireless." Thank you for your help.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello bkford! Thanks for stopping by the site!

Were you able to try out one of the charging stations yet?


----------



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

I decided to go with a wireless pad directly from Apple as I ordered the new phone, and I am using the simple little pad that came with the Apple Watch.


----------

